# A couple of houses



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

Here's a couple houses that I built a while ago.










Here's pictures I took while I was building: http://public.fotki.com/DaveInTheHat/davetown/five-victorian-houses/


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow!

Those are awesome. 

Very impressive work.


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

Very cool, that one guy is really bringing down the property value lol


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

ComanderAce said:


> Very cool, that one guy is really bringing down the property value lol


:laugh: Very funny. And incredibly clever to build the house scene like that, with one of the Victorians looking not quite "up with the Jones"! The horrid looking TV antenna is a fun touch, too. "What? No cable??? No DISH?!? Do they even get Showtime?!?"

Dave, I enjoyed your sneak-peak over in the Introduce Yourself thread ... you really have got some talent up your sleeves. Thanks for posting/sharing here.

Cheers,

TJ

PS -- There was an HGTV "Curb Appeal" show not too long ago that featured a couple buying and fixing up a San Fran Victorian that had been previously bastardized with a stucco facade, so-called "modern architecture" trim, etc. A real disaster, to start ... but the couple/show did a nice job of bringing back its original detail. Needless to say, the neighbors were all very, very happy ...

http://www.hgtv.com/curb-appeal-the...-is-restored-to-its-original-glory/index.html


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Had to throw this in with the atta' boy to Dave ...

Hard to tell which is the model, and which is the real deal ...


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Dave,
Having assembled around 35 structures this year, I admire your talent! :thumbsup:
However, I've got to be honest, I personally would get a tad bored assembling FIVE of the same building. 
Nevertheless, it looks pretty cool.
Bob


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the comments! 

Bob, The houses are a basically the same. The front of each one is slightly different. Building them wasn't boring. They go together pretty quick and easy. Painting was really monotonous.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

My bad!  "Boring" was a poor choice of words. "Monotonous" is what I really meant!
I'm putting the final touches on a Walthers Cornerstone "Merchants Row I" kit. It has kept me BUSY for a solid week. LOTS of different colors to mask off, paint, detail, etc........next up is "Merchants Row II", but I think I'll take a breather between them.
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

And just to clarify, that was ONE kit of 5 houses (rather than 5 individual kits), right? I think I saw the kit box cover on your photo website, Dave.

TJ


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

It's 5 different kits. The sides and back are the same. The fronts are all different. I put the yellow one together backwards. The one on the right is sort of kit bashed with a bunch of wood strips and stuff from my scrap box.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

My one word comment.......WOW!  :thumbsup: 
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

DaveInTheHat said:


> It's 5 different kits.


Thanks for the clarification. :thumbsup:

TJ


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks like a couple of the houses near where I used to live. There were a bunch of nice ones and near the end of the block one trashed house with a couple of broken down torn apart cars in the front yard.

It looks much better in model form. Actually they look really nice.

Massey


----------

